# wiring home security cameras



## Decaf (May 12, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post, still new to this forum, anyways straight to the point i recently bought 4 security cameras off Craigslist in hopes of setting them up around my house, now before i go any further my goals are not to hook them up to a DVR system right away, at the time being i just want them so i can monitor my front/back door, and driveway from my room. i originally thought wiring these would be simple but it has proved to be a bit more then i can handle 





the big guy has 4 wires, red, green, clear, and uncoated 
the gold guy has 4 wires, red, black, yellow, white
the smaller one, under the big guy has 4 wire, red, black, yellow, and uncoated
and the last guy on the right has 3 wires, yellow, red, and uncoated.

any help getting these guys wired up would be very grateful .


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2013)

uhhh 
need model numbers at the very least else nobody here is gonna beable to help you


----------



## bencrutz (May 12, 2013)

Decaf said:


> the big guy has 4 wires, red, green, clear, and uncoated


red red -> (+) power
not sure for the rest



> the gold guy has 4 wires, red, black, yellow, white


red -> (+) power
black -> ground, usually for power
yellow -> video
white -> ground, probably for video




> the smaller one, under the big guy has 4 wire, red, black, yellow, and uncoated


red -> (+) power
black -> ground, usually for power
yellow -> video
uncoated -> ground, probably for video



> and the last guy on the right has 3 wires, yellow, red, and uncoated.


red -> (+) power 
yellow -> video
uncoated -> ground (for power+video)

---
you need to do some testing, those are based on my very limited experience - not guaranteed to be correct


----------



## rockit00 (May 12, 2013)

Easy way would be to use 9-12 volt ac/dc adapter for each camera. Red=positive, Black=negative. Then use the red, white, and yellow AV input to your TV set. You may have to cut the jacks from the AC adapters and RCA cables to splice into your camera wires. Test the yellow white and red AV inputs on your TV for video and audio. You should be able to monitor AV1 and AV2 , depending on your TV set.


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2013)

rockit00 said:


> Easy way would be to use 9-12 volt ac adapter for each camera. Red=positive, Black=negative. Then use the red, white, and yellow AV input to your TV set. You may have to cut the jacks from the AC adapters and RCA cables to splice into your camera wires. Test the yellow white and red AV inputs on your TV for video and audio. You should be able to monitor AV1 and AV2 , depending on your TV set.



uh no lets not make assumptions


----------



## rockit00 (May 12, 2013)

So Right, more details necessary. Just a general idea of how 12v DC CCTV cams can be set up without a DVR.


----------



## Decaf (May 14, 2013)

thank you everyone for your replies, so im not planning on setting them up to a dvr just yet, at the time being id like to just use them to a monitor, i.e CCTV. 
below are the model numbers and other info listed on each camera

USAG- model: US-BC-103 (varifocal DC lens)
            power- dc12v NTSC
            Ser No- M0603450

DSP- CM25WNVB-SH20/3.6
        Power- DC12v 350mA

Unknown- Model- 627b
             tv Type- NTSC
             serial number- 758280600621

Digimerge- Model number- DCBHR1032b
               Power- dc12v/ac 24v 200mA


----------



## Decaf (May 15, 2013)

so ive pretty much figured out how to wire everything, now anyone have any suggestions on what to use as a power supply? ive looked at RG59 Coaxial CCTV-Cam Cable, but thats a bit pricey. i think for my budget setup im going to setup power close to the camera and just run the video camera to my room. so i know i cant just wire them to a plug and stick it into a wall, so what should i be looking for? they are all dc 12v, does the mA difference matter? any particular adapters i should be looking for or can i just hack an old 12v dc plug and use that?


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2013)

Milliamps must be same or greater


----------



## Decaf (May 15, 2013)

1freedude said:


> Milliamps must be same or greater



so if i wer to find a plug that converts to 12v dc with a 500 mA that would work for both the camera with the 350mA and 200mA?


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2013)

Would stress it a bit methinks.  An old external hard drive brick is usually good for a couple amps.


----------



## Decaf (May 15, 2013)

1freedude said:


> Would stress it a bit methinks.  An old external hard drive brick is usually good for a couple amps.




okay so the closer i can get to the mA's the better, over is okay but under wont work. makes sense.


----------



## Decaf (May 15, 2013)

*update*

UPDATE- got one camera up and running, thanks for everyones help, think i got the hang of it, going to start installing the other three in the next couple days


----------



## Morkel (Aug 30, 2013)

If you have a model than try to see some review on that camera security system.Hope you get some help there.That how exactly you install that cameras.And also you can find many pictures there that how you can connect and create a network with that cameras.


----------

